# Schneider PC TS Super-Angulon 50mm f/2.8 - Anyone use one?



## Jim Saunders (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, I have a job for a lens like this but damned if I can find a review which gives any confidence; has anyone here tried one? Worst case I try it, don't like it and send it back but I'd appreciate any insight I can get.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2014)

It would be hard to go wrong with this one, the Canon 45mm TS is the weakest of their models. It also costs a lot less.

https://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/specialty/schneider-50mm-f2.8-super-angulon-for-canon


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 9, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It would be hard to go wrong with this one, the Canon 45mm TS is the weakest of their models. It also costs a lot less.
> 
> https://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/specialty/schneider-50mm-f2.8-super-angulon-for-canon



If I was in that part of the world I'd have that here and have a look; perhaps the local place could be sold on adding one to their inventory...

As for the 45 I agree; if Canon had a 50 or TS to match their recent offering in other lengths it'd be a no-brainer.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It would be hard to go wrong with this one, the Canon 45mm TS is the weakest of their models. It also costs a lot less.
> ...


 
Maybe a business opportunity  There are some who purchase a lens and work out a deal with a local lens rental place to rent it out when its not being used. They do get battered up (Breakage is covered by the renter), and that's hard for some, including me, to be willing to put up with for a lens like this one.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 9, 2014)

Have look at this Jim, it's not highly flattering of the 50, but worth looking at just the same.

I've been on the fence with this one for quite a while, I have both the Canon 17 & 24 series II Tilt Shift Lenses and rate them highly, the Scheinder isn't something I've tried, hopefully Canon produce the series II 50 & 90 sooner rather then later.

http://blog.mingthein.com/2014/03/18/review-schneider-pc-ts-50-90/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Have look at this Jim, it's not highly flattering of the 50, but worth looking at just the same.
> 
> I've been on the fence with this one for quite a while, I have both the Canon 17 & 24 series II Tilt Shift Lenses and rate them highly, the Scheinder isn't something I've tried, hopefully Canon produce the series II 50 & 90 sooner rather then later.
> 
> http://blog.mingthein.com/2014/03/18/review-schneider-pc-ts-50-90/


 
That definitely does not sound good, considering the price. Apparently diglloyd also panned it, but I can't read the review without buying a membership.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 9, 2014)

I appreciate the links, between those and the one glowing review on B&H you can see why I'm curious about anyone's actual experience with it. Maybe I'll send Roger an e-mail, he has one there.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> I appreciate the links, between those and the one glowing review on B&H you can see why I'm curious about anyone's actual experience with it. Maybe I'll send Roger an e-mail, he has one there.
> 
> Jim


 
I wonder if he has tested and used it. He is good at reviewing the build and quality, but he does not always get to run extensive tests on every lens. I'd be interested in his results.

Reviews on B&H are usually less reliable merely because I do not know the knowledge level or ability of the tester. It might look very good to that person, while a experienced tester will pickup on the weaknesses.


----------

